# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand >  Die beien Heldinnen...

## Erwin

Jedes Mal wenn mich mein Schwager in Phuket vom Flughafen abholt, kommen wir an einem Monument vorbei, auf dem 2 Damen stehen. Und jedes Mal macht mein Schwager einen Wai in Richtung auf die Damen. Hier will ich etwas über die beiden Damen berichten. Es kann ja sein, dass sich jemand von Euch für die Geschichte Siams interessiert?
Kurz nachdem Rama I 1785 zum König gekrönt worden war, fielen die Burmesen mit 144.000 Mann, aufgeteilt in 9 Armeen, in Siam ein.  Eine dieser Armeen mit ca. 6000 Mann attackierte den Süden und eroberte nach und nach die Stätde Phrachup Kiri Khan, Chumporn, Ligor (=Nakorn Sri Thammarat), Phattalung und Songkla. 
Eine 2. Armee von ca. 5000 Mann  kam auf Schiffen, unter Führung des Generals Yiwun.  Diese Armee eroberte zunächst Ranong im Dezember 1785. Dann segelten sie weiter südwärts und griffen mit 3500 Mann Phuket an. Damals gab es auf Phuket 2 Militärkommissare, sie verließen die Insel mit ihren Soldaten, um einen wichtigen Pass im Inland zu schützen. Es blieben also nur wenige Soldaten auf Phuket zurück
Die Bewohner Phukets waren zu dieser Zeit führerlos, ihr Gouverneur Phaya Pimon war gerade 1 Monat vorher gestorben, ein Nachfolger war noch nicht bestimmt. 
Phaya Pimon’s Witwe, Lady Chan, war zu der Zeit ca. 45 Jahre alt, sie entstammte einer reichen Muslimfamilie aus Keddah.  
Die Menschen auf Phuket wussten, dass Ligor gefallen war, und es gab das (falsche) Gerücht, dass auch Bangkok gefallen sei.  Sie glaubten also nicht, dass Sie von irgendwoher militärische Unterstützung bekommen könnten.
Lady Chan rief also eine Versammlung wichtiger Leute ein, um zu beraten, ob man 
in den Dschungel nach Phang Nga fliehen sollte (das Festland war größtenteils schon in der Hand der Burmesen und diese versuchten, alle von Phuket Fliehenden mit Schiffen aufzufangen und zu versklaven), oder ob man Widerstand leisten sollte. Unterstützt von ihrer jüngeren Schwester Mook überzeugte Lady Chan ca. 600 Personen, zu bleiben und  im einem Fort Schutz zu suchen, das in Ban Don stand und ca. 100 Jahre vorher von René Charbonneau erbaut worden war.  Das Fort war sehr gut bestückt mit gewaltigen, weit reichenden Kanonen (sie stammten von den Briten und Dänen), „grapeshot“-Munition, Musketen und Schießpulver. Man brachte alle Wertsachen in das Fort, außerhalb des Forts zerstörte man alle Nahrungsquellen, derer sich die Burmesen hätten bedienen können.
Die Burmesen landeten am Nai Yang Beach. Sie verbannten alle verlassenen Dörfer, die sie fanden.  Die Burmesen hatten zwar auch  Kanonen aber es waren kleinkalibrige, die eigentlich auf ihren Schiffen benutzt wurden. Die Burmesen umringten das Fort, blieben aber außerhalb der Reichweite der feindlichen Kanonen. Ihre eigenen Kanonen waren zu schwach, um die aus Holz und Erde bestehenden Festung zu zerstören. Lady Chan bluffte die Burmesen, indem sie die vielen Frauen im Fort Männerkleidung anziehen ließ, so dass die Burmesen denken mussten, es wäre viel mehr Soldaten im Fort als es in Wirklichkeit gab. 
Die Belagerung der Burmesen dauerte 25 Tage. Dann zogen sich die Burmesen zurück.

In den Annalen Siams finden sich natürlich einseitige, heroische Darstellungen, wie die Burmesen durch tapfere Ausfälle aus dem Fort gezwungen wurden, aufzugeben und sich zurückzuziehen. In den Annalen der Burmesen sieht das etwas anders aus. Es wird gesagt, Rama I habe Teile der Armee vernichtet und Ligor zurückerobert, so dass es sinnlos gewesen sei, auf Phuket zu bleiben, weil man keine Nachschubwege mehr sichern musste.
Jedenfalls, Rama I hatte einen gewaltigen Sieg über die Burmesen errungen. Lady Chan erhielt den Titel Thao Thepkrassatri (ท้าวเทพกระษัตรี). Als Frau konnte sie aber nicht Gouverneur von Phuket werden, später erhielt diese Stellung einer ihrer Söhne.  Die jüngere Schwester erhielt den Titel Thao Srisoonthorn   (ท้าวศรีสุนทร) , eine ihrer Töchter durfte Konkubine von Rama I im königlichen Palast werden. 
Heute gibt es auf Phuket die Straßen Thepkrassatri Road und Srisoonthorn Road. 

Das Bild des Denkmals ist nicht mein eigenes Foto, sondern stammt aus dem Internet (bei pinterest).

----------


## frank_rt

*Aber bevor Rama I 1785 zum König gekrönt würde gab es doch einen chinesischen General Paya Tak (Taksim)der sich intensiv um den Aufbau Siam`s kümmerte nachdem die Birmesen Siam besetzt hatten. Der General Paya Tak ist dann irgendwann dem Wahnsinn verfallen und wurde mit einer Keule aus Sandelholz erschlagen*

----------


## Erwin

Das stimmt, jedoch ich verstehe das Wort „aber“ nicht. Ich sehe da keinen Gegensatz. 
Als die Bumesen Ayutthaya belagerten, durchbrach Tak Sin mit ca. 500 Leuten den Belagerungsring und begab sich nach Rayong.
Er machte seinen älteren Bruder Duang (Titel Lord Chakri) zu seinem Hauptgeneral. Er sammelte mehr Soldaten  und ging nach Bangkok, um den Zugang zum Chao Praya Fluß und Zentralsiam zu kontrollieren.  1767 machte er sich zum König
In den nächsten Jahren konnten er und Lord Chakri die Angriffe der Burmesen abwehren. 
Inzwischen hatte in Ligor (Nakhorn Sri Thammarat) sich jemand namens Palat Nu zum“ König Musica“  gemacht. Tak Sin schickte zunächst Lord Chakri mit 15.000 Mann dorthin, um Ligor zu unterwerfen. Der schaffte das aber nicht. Also kam Tak Sin mit einer noch größeren Armee nach und besiegte König Musica, der wieder einfach Palat Nu wurde. Nachdem dieser sechs Jahr lang seine Loyalität gegenüber Tak Sin gezeigt hatte, ernannte dieser ihn zum Vizekönig von Ligor. 
Inzwischen (1767), nach dem Fall vom Ayutthaya, hatte der Sultan von Keddah sich gedacht, er könnte die Schwäche Siams ausnutzen und übernahm Trang, Phang Nga und Phuket. 
König Musica von Ligor hatte zwar versucht, die Ort wieder für Siam einzunehmen, was aber misslang. Nach einigen wenigen Jahren jedoch erhoben sich die Bewohner Phukets, die von den Besatzern wie Sklaven gehalten wurden,  selber und befreiten sich. 
Im Kampf Tak Sin gegen König Musica hatten sich die Phuketianer (wenn ich sie so nennen darf) auf die Seite von Musica gestellt. Als der verlor, sandte Tak Sin Gefolgsleute nach Phuket und setzte den alten Gouverneur ab und ernannte einen neuen, dieses Mal einen Chinesen, den er dafür belohnte, dass er Tak Sin mit seinem Vermögen beim Kampf gegen die Burmesen unterstützt hatte. 
Später wurde Tak Sin dann „verrückt“, er glaubte, ein „Sotopanna“ zu sein, also eine Inkarnation Buddha’s, und fliegen zu können. Er vertrieb alle Christen aus Siam oder ließ sie hinrichten. Die (nicht wenigen) Christen von Phuket gingen nach Keddah. 
Als Tak Sin immer unberechenbarer und grausamer wurde, richtete man ihn hin. 
Lord Chakri erklärte sich zum König und wurde später als Rama I bezeichnet.

----------


## wein4tler

Das ist eine im Telegramm-Stil gehaltene Schilderung vom Halbchinesen Tak Sin. Sin bedeutet so viel wie Wohlstand. Tak weist auf die Zeit hin, wo er den Gouverneursposten in der Provinz Tak inne hatte. Während des Siamesisch-Birmanischen Kriegs ab 1764 war er General im Heer des Königs von Ayutthaya. Taksin war damals nur einer unter mehreren rivalisierenden Kriegsfürsten und konnte noch gar nicht wissen, das er sich als König ganz Siams durchsetzen würde. Er erwählte die kleine Festungsstadt Thonburi (heute ein Teil von Bangkok) am westlichen Ufer des Mae Nam Chao Phraya zur neuen Hauptstadt.
Er ließ König Ekathat feierlich einäschern, was während der Kriegswirren unterblieben war. Außerdem heiratete Taksin vier Hofdamen des alten Königreichs, Töchter hochrangiger Aristokraten, um sich mit der alten Elite zu verbinden. Taksins Berater überzeugten ihn schließlich, dass das Volk, das Militär und die Beamtenschaft ihn als König wünschten und er ließ sich am 28. Dezember 1767 krönen.
Ab dem Jahr 1778 machten sich starke Persönlichkeitsveränderungen bei Taksin bemerkbar. Er hoffte durch exzessive Meditation, ein Gott zu werden und durch die Luft fliegen zu können. Mit politisch unklugen Entscheidungen und Handlungen hatte er alle maßgeblichen gesellschaftlichen Gruppen gegen sich aufgebracht.
Anfangs April 1782 wurde das Todesurteil an Taksin vollstreckt. Über die Hinrichtungsmethode gibt es widersprüchliche Angaben: Entweder wurde er auf der Festung Wichaiprasit schlicht enthauptet, oder aber nach dem Gesetz zur Hinrichtung von Königspersonen mit Sandelholzkeule aus dem 15. Jahrhundert in einen Samtsack gehüllt und durch einen Schlag mit dem Sandelholzknüppel ins Genick getötet, da königliches Blut nicht vergossen werden durfte. 
Am selben Tag bestieg Chaophraya Chakri den Thron als König Ramathibodi (später wurde er als Phra Phutthayotfa Chulalok oder Rama I. bezeichnet). Er begründete die noch heute herrschende Chakri-Dynastie.
1784 ließ der neue Herrscher Rama I. eine nachträgliche Beisetzungszeremonie für Taksin abhalten, mit der seine Verdienste um Siam gewürdigt wurden, die er ja zweifellos vorzuweisen hatte.

Im Bezirk Chenghai von Shantou in der südchinesischen Provinz Guangdong, der möglichen Heimat seines Vaters, gibt es ein Grabmal König Taksins, in dem zwar nicht die sterblichen Überreste, aber das (mutmaßliche) Gewand König Taksins aufbewahrt wird.

Ist auch nur eine Kurzform geworden.

----------


## Erwin

Danke für die Ergänzungen zu Tak Sin. 
Was den Namen betrifft, so habe ich für „Sin“ eine andere Deutung gelesen. Zwar kann „sin“ „Geld“ bedeuten (z.B. in ทรัพย์สิน = Vermögen) und in thailändischen Quellen findet man, dass die Silbe Sin im Namen Tak Sin’s darauf Bezug nimmt.
Taksin’s Vater hieß auf Chinesisch  鄭 鏞 = Zhèng Yōng, Zhèng war der Familienname. Tak Sin’s Name war 鄭 昭 = Zhèng Zhāo.  „Sin“ wird hier gedeutet als die Adaption von „Zhèng“ an das Thailändische. Die Chinesen nennen Tak Sin heute folgerichtig 鄭  皇(Zhèng Huáng) = König Zheng. 
Welche Version nun stimmt, kann ich nicht entwscheiden.

----------


## Enrico

Absolute Spitze [emoji106]

----------


## Erwin

In Thailand wird der Abzug der Burmesen aus Phuket als glorreicher Sieg der lokalen Streitkräfte gegen den Erzfeind gefeiert. Damals aber war es ein äußerst bitterer Sieg. Klar, die Burmesen waren vorläufig verschwunden,  aber innerhalb einen Monats hatten die Burmesen Hunderte getötet, und viele (manche schreiben "Tausende") wurden als Sklaven mitgenommen. Viele waren auf der Flucht ertrunken, andere an Krankheiten und vor Hunger gestorben. Die Burmesen hatten alle Tempel, alle Dörfer niedergerissen bzw. in Brand gesteckt, alle Ernten waren vernichtet, alle Häuser, Schiffe, Boote waren zerstört. Nach dem Anzug der Burmesen war die Insel ziemlich entvölkert, die Überlebenden litten jetzt an Hunger.  In einem Londoner Archiv gibt es Briefe, die Lady Chan an einen gewissen Captain Light geschrieben hat.  Der hatte in Phuket gelebt, war aber, als die Invasion der Burmesen bevorstand, per Schiff nach Indien geflohen.  „Ich bin verzweifelt, wir haben nicht das geringste mehr……  alles ist in Unordnung…… wir haben keinen Reis mehr und leiden großen Hunger…… die Burmesen haben allen Reis verbrannt…..bitte schicken Sie ein Schiff mit Reissaat, damit wir Reis säen können….ich habe eine gewisse Menge an Zinn im Urwald ausgraben lassen, so dass wir damit den Reis bezahlen könnten……“
Auch der neu ernannte Gouverneur schrieb an Light: „Bitte senden Sie ein Schiff mit 2-3000 Sack Reis, der an die Bevölkerung verteilt werden kann.“
Die Bewohner, die Phuket noch hatte, hätten damals wirklich nicht von einem „glorreichen Sieg“ gesprochen.  Sie waren gerade noch einmal mit dem nackten Leben davongekommen.

----------

